# Gentoo Linux ist schneller als Windows XP!

## michel7

Der Topic-name ist zwar etwas provokativ gewählt, aber ...

Es gibt interessanten plattformunabhängigen Benchmark

http://www.onlinekosten.de/news/artikel/21881

Habe bei mir sowohl Gentoo Linux aber auch Windows XP testen lassen ...

Hier mal die Ergebnisse:

AMD Athlox-XP Mobile 2400+ (auf 2300Mhz getaktet)

1Gb Corsair DDR400 RAM

320Gb SATA Festplatte

Gentoo Linux = 147.5 Punkte

http://www.geekpatrol.ca/browse/2006/?view&id=1381

Windows XP = 121.1 Punkte

http://www.geekpatrol.ca/browse/2006/?view&id=1393

P.S: habe sicherheitshalber die Tests auf beiden OS mehrmals laufen lassen. Alle Ergebnisse waren höchstens um 0.1 unterschiedlich

Also im Gesamtergebnis ist Gentoo Linux (bei diesem Benchmark) 18% schneller als Windows XP. Ist natürlich ein rein subjektives Ergebnis ... aber haben wir das nicht alle erwartet?!   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## eBoy

Nun kommt es aber auch noch auf die installierte Software drauf an, oder? WinXP mit zusätzlichen Programmen? Oder die Standardinstallation? Ebenso bei Gentoo, wie umfangreich ist die Installation?

Aber das klingt trotzdem sehr positiv, da ich gerade über einen Umstieg von Suse auf gentoo nachdenke um weiterhin WinXP fern bleiben zu können  :Wink: 

----------

## blu3bird

Ich bekomme 153,8, hab aber kein xp zum vergleichen.

Hier noch nen ebuild

${OVERLAY}/app-benchmarks/geekbench-bin/geekbench-bin-2006.ebuild

```
# Copyright 1999-2006 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

inherit eutils

DESCRIPTION="A cross-platform benchmark suite for Mac OS X, Windows, and Linux."

SRC_URI="http://www.geekpatrol.ca/download/Geekbench${PV}.tar.gz"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.geekpatrol.ca/geekbench/"

RESTRICT="nostrip"

KEYWORDS="-* ~x86"

SLOT="0"

IUSE=""

RDEPEND=">=sys-devel/gcc-4.0.2-r3"

src_unpack() {

        unpack Geekbench${PV}.tar.gz

}

src_compile() {

        einfo "Nothing to compile"

}

src_install() {

        cd ${PORTAGE_TMPDIR}/portage/geekbench-bin-${PV}/work/Geekbench${PV}

        dobin geekbench

}

```

weiß allerdings nicht op dependency so richtig ist  :Very Happy: 

----------

## eBoy

Ok, das bestätigt das gute Ergebnis nochmal, aber das ebuild verrät mir noch gar nichts, da ich mich damit nicht auskenne   :Laughing: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Das sind doch alles theoretische Werte, die mit der Praxis gar nichts zu tun haben. Erst mal kommt unter Windows der Virenscanner dazu, ohne den ja nichts mehr geht. Dann ist der Scheduler sowas von grottenschlecht, also wenn man ein Archiv auspackt oder ein Video dekodiert und dann noch eine weitere Anwendung am laufen hat, dann kann es schon mal mehrere Minuten dauern, bis eine neue gestartet ist. Vielleicht muß man ja auch auf den Virenscanner warten, der die Anwendung erst dann kommen läßt, wenn er mit einer neuen Datei aus dem Archiv fertig ist.

Bei einem Sngeluser/Singeltasting-Vergleich mag der Vergleich ja stimmen. In dem Augenblick, wo unter Windows eine CPU-lastige Anwendung läuft, ist der Desktop unbedienbar.

----------

## andi_s

 *michel7 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also im Gesamtergebnis ist Gentoo Linux (bei diesem Benchmark) 18% schneller als Windows XP. Ist natürlich ein rein subjektives Ergebnis ... aber haben wir das nicht alle erwartet?!    
> 
> 

 

sorry, aber das ist "grober unfug"

1) das benchmarkprogramm laeuft zwar auf diversen OS's, aber wie wurde es kompiliert??? mit welchem/n compiler/n und mit welchen optimierungs flags ??? schon dadurch koennen sich erhebliche abweichungen ergeben!

2) unter welchen bedingungen hast du getestet? unter linux in der konsole (ohne X) und unter XP in einer geoeffneten konsole??? (dann hat XP natuerlich keine chance, da es noch "nebenher" die oberflaeche darstellen muss)

3) hast du unter XP mal msconfig aufgerufen, unnoetige dienste abgeschaltet und alle programme entfernt, die beim booten geladen werden und sich im hintergrund eingenistet haben?

fazit:

nur wenn du *annaehernd* gleiche bedingungen schaffst, dann kannst du auch vergleichen und selbst dann ist und bleibt das "grober unfung" ...

ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du das alles nicht beachtet hast (das programm ist nicht open source und somit haettest du schon bei 1. abbrechen muessen, wenn du halbwegs vergleichbare bedingungen schaffen willst) eine so grosse abweichung erscheint mir ziemlich unrealistisch, denn bei berechnungen etc. wo es auf das OS "im prinzip" ueberhaupt nicht ankommt, sondern mehr auf compiler, RAM und CPU, duerften die werte normalerweise fast identisch sein, wenn man identische bedingungen schafft...

diese generellen vergleiche sind und bleiben unsinn - egal zu wessen gunsten sie ausgehen ...

die einzige aussage, die du treffen kannst ist die, dass du XP scheinbar schlechter konfiguriert hast, aber wen interessiert das?   :Wink: 

pps:

evtl. hilft dir tweakpower, um dein XP besser zu konfigurieren und "realistischere" werte zu erhalten... (evtl. musst du dann ja sogar das topic aendern... vorsicht ironie: sollte das nicht reichen, dann gib dem benchmarkprogramm unter XP doch einfach eine hoehere prioritaet... LOL)Last edited by andi_s on Sun Jul 16, 2006 6:42 pm; edited 8 times in total

----------

## think4urs11

@andi_s:

Kein Grund gleich so rumzuschreien   :Wink: 

Die ganze Diskussion an sich ist müßig. Es gibt schlicht zu viele Variable die man teils gar nicht beeinflußen kann - schreibst du ja auch.

Außerdem testet das Programm nur den kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner; nichtmal die Ausgabe auf dem Bildschirm wird 'sauber' gewürdigt.

Ergo ... Äpfel mit Birnen, beide lecker aber jeweils persönliche Geschmackssache.

----------

## andix

Danke andi_s dass du dir die Mühe gegeben hast die Probleme zu erläutern. So lange man nicht weiß wie das Programm kompiliert worden ist und nicht sicherstellen kann ob der Code ein System bevorzugt ist dieser Benchmark ziemlich sinnlos.

Ich glaube aber dass es die Absicht des Programm-Autors war, Linux besser abschneiden zu lassen als Windows. Leider sieht man immer wieder Benchmarks die komplett falsch interpretiert werden. 

Die neuen Macs sind ja angeblich 8x so schnell wie jeder PC, weil die Neuen sind 4x so schnell wie die Alten und die Alten waren 2x so schnell wie ein PC. Oder irgendwie so war das   :Laughing: .  Ein wunderbares Beispiel wie man einzelne Leistungsdaten herauspickt und dann einen Rückschluss auf die Gesamtleistung zieht.

----------

## andi_s

benchmarks machen imo ohnehin nur dann sinn, wenn man selbst etwas optimiert hat und danach vergleichen will, ob es etwas gebracht hat oder wenn jemand identische hardware besitzt (z.b. gleiches notebook) und man vergleichen will, ob man sein system besser/schlechter konfiguriert hat oder wenn man sich neue hardware anschaffen will und man sich einen ueberblick ueber die leistungsfaehigkeit einzelner komponenten verschaffen will...

ansonsten gehoeren benchmarks zu den dingen, die die welt nicht braucht... das zeigt dieser "vergleich" hier wunderbar... ich wuerde jedenfalls jede wette eingehen, dass ich ein umgekehrtes ergebnis rausholen koennte, aber wenn ich hier sowas posten wuerde, dann wuerde man mich als troll bezeichnen   :Wink: Last edited by andi_s on Sun Jul 16, 2006 7:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## michel7

 *Quote:*   

> Last edited by andi_s on ... edited 7 times in total

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## tost

 *Quote:*   

> Zuletzt bearbeitet von andi_s am So Jul 16, 2006 7:42 pm, insgesamt 8-mal bearbeitet

 

Wir als Gentoo-User haben solche Benchmarks doch gar nicht nötig  :Wink: 

----------

## Tenobok

Ich möchte noch darauf hinweisen, dass das fett schreiben von bestimmten Satzabschnitten das Lesen des Beitrags nicht wirklich angenehmer macht. Man möchte meinen, dass man den wichtigen Teil eines Textes auch ohne fette Schrift erkennen kann.

Und um auf das Thema des Threads zurückzukommen:

Äpfel sind viel besser als Birnen!  :Wink: 

----------

## Keepoer

 *Tenobok wrote:*   

> Äpfel sind viel besser als Birnen! 

 

Fragt sich nur welche: rot oder grün???   :Laughing:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## think4urs11

*räusper*

@michel7, tost, Tenobok, Keepoer:

Könnten wir uns bitte darauf einigen zumindest sinnvolle Beiträge zu posten?

Das Thema an sich ist schon eher ein philosophisches denn technisches - selbst bei den TOP500 ist die Fachwelt am (sinnfreien) Zanken welcher Benchmark denn nun der bessere ist.

... das ganze ins Diskussionsforum verschoben ...

----------

## misterjack

 *Tenobok wrote:*   

> Ich möchte noch darauf hinweisen, dass das fett schreiben von bestimmten Satzabschnitten das Lesen des Beitrags nicht wirklich leserlicher macht. Man möchte meinen, dass man den wichtigen Teil eines Textes auch ohne fette Schrift erkennen kann.
> 
> 

 

Full Ack, genauso wie die massenhafte Vergewaltigung der Satzzeichen ? und !

----------

## oscarwild

Es gibt einen Grundsatz: trau keiner Statistik, die Du nicht selbst gefälscht hast.   :Very Happy: 

Überlasst es doch einfach den Microsoft-Jüngern, die Überlegenheit ihres OS durch sich irgendwelchen unsinnigen Studien, Benchmarks etc. zu belegen - denn die scheinen es wirklich nötig zu haben  :Wink: 

----------

## Freiburg

Mal ehrlich ich  benutze weder Linux noch Gentoo weil es schneller ist, sondern weil es mir mehr Freiheiten bietet. Das ist etwas an das M$ niemals herankommen wird, allerdings wird man mit diesem Konzept auch nie alle Leute ansprechen können... In diesem Sinne vergesst alle benchmarks etc. Hauptsache man hat Spaß dabei

----------

